# Barsch im Frittierteig



## MarioDD (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich war gestern mal wieder an der Elbe den Raubfischen nachstellen.
Seit Tagen war das die erste Gelegenheit, an der das Wetter passte und die Zeit es zulies.
Statt des erhofften Zanders, gesellten sich zwölf Ü25 Barsche an meine Seite und somit in meine Küche.
Diesmal wollte ich die Barsche nicht einfach so braten, sondern mit Frittierteig frittieren.
Zuerst habe ich die Barsche filetiert-so dass die Files nicht eine Gräte mehr hatten. Auf dem Bild unten fehlen schon ein paar Filets und sie wurden bereits mit Bratfischgewürz (Link editiert by Admin) "behandelt".







Danach gabs ein Bad im Frittierteig (Link editiert by Admin). Dieser Teig wird im Verhältnis 1:1,2 mit Wasser oder Bier vermischt. Also in 120 ml Wasser werden 100 gr Teig verrührt.






Danch gibt man die Filets in das heiße Ölbad. Hier nimmt man vorzugsweise Sonnenblumen,- oder Rapsöl.






Eine Friteuse ist nicht zwingend erforderlich. Es reicht auch ein ganz normaler Topf mit Öl. 
Nun wartet man, bis die Filets goldbraun ausgebacken sind:






Nach einigen Minuten kann man die Filets dem Öl entnehmen:






Selbstverständlich eignet sich die Panade (Link editiert by Admin) auch für Shrimps/Garnelen und natürlich auch für andere Fischarten.
Das Tintenfischringe so gemacht werden, muss glaube ich, nicht mehr erwähnt werden.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch im Frittierteig*

Und wer dem Mario die Arbeit ersparen will, seinen Teig verschicken zu müssen, der schaut mal in den "Rezepte für Dornhai?"-Trööt, da hab ich mal 'n simples und leckeres Rezept für Frittierteig gepostet


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch im Frittierteig*



MarioDD schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mal wieder an der Elbe den Raubfischen nachstellen.
> Seit Tagen war das die erste Gelegenheit, an der das Wetter passte und die Zeit es zulies.
> Statt des erhofften Zanders, gesellten sich zwölf Ü25 Barsche an meine Seite und somit in meine Küche.
> Diesmal wollte ich die Barsche nicht einfach so braten, sondern mit Frittierteig frittieren.
> ...



Kommerzielle Werbung in eigener Sache hab ich auch schon mal subtiler gesehen#h


----------



## Zacharias Zander (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch im Frittierteig*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Kommerzielle Werbung in eigener Sache hab ich auch schon mal subtiler gesehen#h





|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## MarioDD (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch im Frittierteig*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ....der schaut mal in den "Rezepte für Dornhai?"-Trööt, da hab ich mal 'n simples und leckeres Rezept für Frittierteig gepostet


 

klar- da vermutet es ja auch jeder...

Und mit Verlaub: bei deiner Mischung handelt es sich schlicht um Mehlpampe mit Ei.
Es mag schmecken-ist aber bei weitem nicht der Frittierteig, den wir von z.B. Tintenfischringen kennen.
Wenn du magst lad ich dich auf einen Vergleich ein. Dresden ist ja nun nicht soweit weg von Meißen...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch im Frittierteig*



MarioDD schrieb:


> klar- da vermutet es ja auch jeder...
> 
> Und mit Verlaub: bei deiner Mischung handelt es sich schlicht um Mehlpampe mit Ei.
> Es mag schmecken-ist aber bei weitem nicht der Frittierteig, den wir von z.B. Tintenfischringen kennen.
> Wenn du magst lad ich dich auf einen Vergleich ein. Dresden ist ja nun nicht soweit weg von Meißen...


Das schmeckt sogar viel besser als der Frittiertieg, den "wir" von Tiefkühltintenfischringen kennen. Das ist einfach das Rezept, von kleinen Modifikationen mal abgesehen, wie fast überall ein Ausbackteig angerührt wird.
Und mit Verlaub, erzähl mir nicht, daß die Pampe, die du hier krampfhaft zu verticken versuchst, etwas anderes ist. Frittierter Fisch im Backteig ist zwar sehr lecker, gehört aber nun mal nicht zu den kulinarischen Höhepunkten raffinierter Gourmetküche, von daher kann sich jeder, der weiß, wo man 'nen Herd anschaltet, fast ohne Aufwand und für ganz kleines Geld fix paar lecker Filets ausbacken ohne sich erst den Brei aus deinem Online-Shop bestellen zu müssen!


----------



## MarioDD (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch im Frittierteig*

Keine Ahnung warum du hier beleidigend wirst.
Wenn du ein Problem mit mir hast schreib mir ne Mail oder ruf mich an. Ggf. kannst du auch vorbeikommen
Es wird niemand gezwungen bei mir oder irgendwo anders was zu kaufen.
Ich hab mit keinem Wort meine Firma erwähnt. Die Sublinks habe ich nur gesetzt, damit wenn es Fragen gibt, (und die gibt es !) die Leute wissen wo es was gibt. Und natürlich werd ich die Links nicht zu Müller/Meier/Schulze setzen. Falls du es noch nicht begriffen hast: ein Forum ist auch zum informieren da. Nebenbei lebt das Internet von Links.

Noch mal zu deiner Mehlpampe: du hast absolut keine Ahnung!
Und weder verkrampft noch unverkrampft erzähl ich dir hiermit: Ja die Mehlpampe die ich vertreibe ist was völlig anderes! Möglicherweise hast du noch nichts von Maismehl sowie Dextrose und Treibmittel gehört.

Wenn du magst, kannst du ja gerne deine Mehlpampe weiter empfehlen.
Ich machs mit "meiner".
Wenn du magst können wir uns auch gern in der Dresdner Ecke weiter voll labern-denn hier gehört das nun wirklich nicht hin. Nebenbei bemerkt,gibt es auch den Button "PN".
Möglicherweise willst du dich auch nur profilieren-dein Nickname inkl. Bild sprechen für sich.

ciao#h


----------



## daci7 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch im Frittierteig*

warum man sich auch immer so anpampen muss ;P

naja, wer zu faul ist sich nen frittierteig selbst herzustellen soll ihn ruhig bestellen, alle anderen können sich den einfach, kostengünstig und lecker selbst machen.
man braucht nur eier, mehl, salz, nen wenig maismehl, backpulver, öl, wasser/wahlweise bier.
ich würd den teig genau wie sten hagelvoll zubereiten (siehe dornhai-tröt), nur mit dem backpulver (oder triebmittel wie manchersagen würde) und maismehl dazu. 
wer will kann wie mario geschrieben hat auch nen bisl zucker reintun, soz. als geschmacksverstärker. schadet dem teig bestimmt nich.
natürlich ist die gewürzmischung dabei am interessantesten, aber dabei hat eh jeder seine eigenen volieben.

ansonsten ist das barsch-rezept natürlich, wie mario geschrieben hat, auch auf viele andere fische, krebstiere und auch gemüse übertragbar.
ist bestimmt nicht das non plus ultra der modernen low-fat-haute-cuisine, aber nen super leckeres und einfaches alltagsgericht =)

grüße, david


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch im Frittierteig*



MarioDD schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung warum du hier beleidigend wirst.
> Wenn du ein Problem mit mir hast schreib mir ne Mail oder ruf mich an. Ggf. kannst du auch vorbeikommen
> Es wird niemand gezwungen bei mir oder irgendwo anders was zu kaufen.
> Ich hab mit keinem Wort meine Firma erwähnt. Die Sublinks habe ich nur gesetzt, damit wenn es Fragen gibt, (und die gibt es !) die Leute wissen wo es was gibt. Und natürlich werd ich die Links nicht zu Müller/Meier/Schulze setzen. Falls du es noch nicht begriffen hast: ein Forum ist auch zum informieren da. Nebenbei lebt das Internet von Links.
> ...


Keine Ahnung wo ich hier beleidigend geworden bin?#c
Der Einzige, der hier grad beleidigend wird und mir aufgrund meines Nicks irgendwas unterstellen will, bist ja wohl du.
Ohne über meine angeblich nicht vorhandene "Ahnung" spekulieren zu wollen, brauchst du mir hier jetzt keine Geschichte vom Pferd über Maismehl, Dextrose und Triebmittel zu erzählen, es würde auch zu nichts führen, in einen anderen Trööt zu wechseln, blos weil du den hier für Werbung für deinen Online-Shop freihalten möchtest.
Fakt ist, daß sich hier Boardies untereinander über Rezepte und Zubereitungen austauschen können, wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, hat die ganze Sache keinen kommerziellen Charakter. Aus diesem Grund fand ich deinen Beitrag etwas befremdlich, da von einem Rezept nichts zu lesen war, sondern du lediglich deinen Online-Shop verlinkt hast um hier deine Produkte an den Mann zu bringen, soviel zu deiner Aussage, du hättest deine Firma mit keinem Wort erwähnt und nur sublinks für eventuelle Rückfragen gesetzt. Für den Fall, daß du das ernst meinst, mußt du mich für wahnsinnig beschränkt halten.
Falls es mich in absehbarer Zukunft mal nach Meißen verschlägt, können wir natürlich gerne mal gemeinsam einen anrühren und das "Große Vergleichsfressen" starten, ich melde mich rechtzeitig per PN!#h


----------



## MarioDD (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch im Frittierteig*



daci7 schrieb:


> warum man sich auch immer so anpampen muss ;P
> 
> naja, wer zu faul ist sich nen frittierteig selbst herzustellen soll ihn ruhig bestellen, alle anderen können sich den einfach, kostengünstig und lecker selbst machen.
> man braucht nur eier, mehl, salz, nen wenig maismehl, backpulver, öl, wasser/wahlweise bier.
> ...


 
eben-so seh ich das auch.
Einfach herzustellen und immer parat. Ideal für den Urlaub oder zwischendurch. Man braucht eben nur noch Öl und Wasser bzw. Bier...und den Fisch natürlich.
Es sind im übrigen noch viel mehr Dinge im "Fertigteig". Nur hab ich nicht vor, eine chemische Analyse abzugeben.
Hab ja auch nichts gegen die Mehlpampe von Sten Hagelvoll.
Nur -er soll mir meine lassen.

@ Sten:
ja ich halte dich für beschränkt-wenn du mich so danach fragst. Im übrigen ist das Anglerboard nicht alles und die Welt! Ich habe hier nur einen Beitrag veröffentlicht, der genauso noch in anderen Foren zu finden ist. Wenn ich werben will, dann mach ich das ganz anders. Aber es freut mich das du so drauf eingestiegen bist.
Aufgrund deiner Statements hat dieser Beitrag schon fast 100 Klicks bekommen. Und die ersten Bestellungen waren auch schon drin..#6
Bitte weiter machen #h


----------



## Bellyboater (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch im Frittierteig*



MarioDD schrieb:


> Nebenbei lebt das Internet von Links.




Trotzdem ist hier Schleichwerbung verboten. Genau ist das hier nämlich mit den Links zu deiner Seite.


----------



## roldiii (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch im Frittierteig*

hört sich gut an, sieht gut aus -> wird nachgekocht


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch im Frittierteig*



MarioDD schrieb:


> @ Sten:
> ja ich halte dich für beschränkt-wenn du mich so danach fragst. Im übrigen ist das Anglerboard nicht alles und die Welt! Ich habe hier nur einen Beitrag veröffentlicht, der genauso noch in anderen Foren zu finden ist. Wenn ich werben will, dann mach ich das ganz anders. Aber es freut mich das du so drauf eingestiegen bist.
> Aufgrund deiner Statements hat dieser Beitrag schon fast 100 Klicks bekommen. Und die ersten Bestellungen waren auch schon drin..#6
> Bitte weiter machen #h



Schade, dann wird es scheinbar nichts mit dem gemeinsamen Vergleichsverzehr, denn wer möchte schon gerne gemeinsam mit Hirnis Fisch verspeißen, stimmts Mario
Nichtsdestotrotz stimmt es mich natürlich fröhlich, daß ich einem örtlichen Kleinkrämer zu etwas Umsatz verhelfen konnte!


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Barsch im Frittierteig*

Da hier außer persönlichen Differenzen nichts mehr rauszukommen scheint, mach ich das hier mal dicht.


----------

